# freebsd-update to 8.3?



## dave (Jan 13, 2013)

Strangely, the FreeBSD 8.3 Announcement page makes no mention of using freebsd-update.  Is it safe to assume that it is indeed OK to upgrade 8.1 to 8.3 using the usual method:


```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.3-RELEASE
```

?


----------



## dave (Jan 13, 2013)

Going to answer my own question here:  it worked fine*.  I did run into this error...


```
Installing updates...install: ///usr/src/lib/libc/gen/libc_dlopen.c: No such file or directory
```

...but I don't have /usr/src on the system in question, so no big deal.  More on that here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28510&highlight=libc_dlopen.c+freebsd-update

*Of course, I did a full backup of the machine first.  Which was dead simple, because it is a virtual machine!


----------

